# Away



## Smitty37 (Feb 10, 2011)

I will be away from the forum for awhile.   If you need to contact me you can email leroyssmith@smith.net and I will eventually get back to you.  

Just to put speculation to rest as to why I will be gone, it is for health reasons, I have some medical things to get taken care of.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 10, 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## worknhard (Feb 10, 2011)

Your health comes first... take care of it and we'll look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lord, You invite all who are burdened to come to You. Allow your healing hand to heal me. Touch my soul with Your compassion for others. Touch my heart with Your courage and infinite love for all. Touch my mind with Your wisdom, that my mouth may always proclaim Your praise. Teach me to reach out to You in my need, and help me to lead others to You by my example. Most loving Heart of Jesus, bring me health in body and spirit that I may serve You with all my strength. Touch gently this life which You have created, now and forever. Amen.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Best of luck Smitty.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2011)

Best of luck to Smitty. Take care of yourself and keep in touch your input and wisdom will be missed till you return.
Regards
Don Nicholas  (Nick)


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 11, 2011)

Listen to the Doctors, do your own research and make the best decision you can.  Best of luck and come right on back when  you can.  God be with you and hold you close.
Charles


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 11, 2011)

Smitty we pray for your good health, get well soon................


----------



## Old Lar (Feb 11, 2011)

Get things taken care of and hurry back.  You are in our prayers.


----------



## bking0217 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good luck, Smitty. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 11, 2011)

Take care of yourself! Prayers be with you throughout your medical issues my friend! Hustle back.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 11, 2011)

Get well Smitty.  We'll be here when you are able to get back!


----------



## renowb (Feb 11, 2011)

Take care Smitty, God Bless You! Get well soon!


----------



## nativewooder (Feb 11, 2011)

Get well soon, Smitty, we will keep you in our prayers 'til your return.


----------



## asyler (Feb 11, 2011)

from us as well, fell better


----------



## denaucoin (Feb 11, 2011)

Please take care of yourself and get better... Come back soon.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 11, 2011)

God bless you my friend and I will look forward to your return.

Lin.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 11, 2011)

Take Care Leroy! Don't stay away long!!


----------



## snyiper (Feb 11, 2011)

Smitty our Prayers and thoughts are with you. I am hoping you will have a speedy recovery. We are here if you need us!!!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Leroy,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Looking forward to your quick return.

Carl


----------



## buckobernie (Feb 11, 2011)

Leroy, get well soon. bernie


----------



## cdbakkum (Feb 11, 2011)

Smitty, You are in my prayers. Carl


----------



## Timbo (Feb 11, 2011)

Wishing you the best Smitty.  Take care of yourself.
Tim


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 11, 2011)

Take care and talk with you soon,Victor


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.Hope you get well soon Good luck.We will be praying for you and hope you have better days.


----------



## knowltoh (Feb 11, 2011)

Get well soon.  Our health is the #1 priority.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 12, 2011)

Haste ye back!


----------



## Padre (Feb 12, 2011)

Smitty, you get better real fast now, ya' hear?  Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 12, 2011)

Take care of yourself Smitty.
You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 13, 2011)

Leroy try and be smarter than me. do what the DR.s tell you and take it easy.


----------



## dhallnc (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope you get back on track soon..take care.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 14, 2011)

sending good thoughts your way...hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks for all the kind thoughts...I am back and still breathing in and out and my heart still seems to be beating.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Close Please*

Since I am back there is no real need to keep this thread open.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Threads are not closed simply at the request of the person who started the thread.  When a thread is created at IAP, it immediately becomes the property of IAP and the original poster DOES NOT own that thread and thus has not standing to ask for its closure.  Since there is no violation of the TOS or AUP in this thread, it will remain open.


----------

